# Dead Cat



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Afternoon,

I have found a dead cat in the Garden this morning.

I am not sure how to deal with it?

Any suggestions welcome please?

I have put it onto Javea Connect but no reply ?

Javea


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Wrap it in a bin liner and put it in the municipal bin. (That's what a vet once told me to do.)


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Wrap it in a bin liner and put it in the municipal bin. (That's what a vet once told me to do.)


Are you serious?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

TeeMyob said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I have found a dead cat in the Garden this morning.
> 
> ...


Can you not bury somewhere?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't touch it with a dead cat!
Phone the ayuntamiento


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wouldn't touch it with a dead cat!
> Phone the ayuntamiento


God, people are so squeamish! The barrenderos who work for the Ayto will chuck them in the contenador, they won't even bother with a bin liner. I've seen it happen.

If you want to know whether it has a microchip and its owner is looking for it, you'll have to take the corpse to a vet who can scan it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> God, people are so squeamish! The barrenderos who work for the Ayto will chuck them in the contenador, they won't even bother with a bin liner. I've seen it happen.
> 
> If you want to know whether it has a microchip and its owner is looking for it, you'll have to take the corpse to a vet who can scan it.


 I'm surprised Alcalaina, I don't count not wanting to deal with a dead cat in a garden being squeamish. If it were my cat it would be different, but I don't know how long it's been there (maggots?), what it died of...If I had to I'd probably take care of it, but it wouldn't be my first choice I can tell you!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Shovel and bin bag, I wouldn't want to touch it either.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup - bag it up and bin it - I've done it.

Cats are only disposable dogs anyway...:behindsofa::bolt:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We once had a horrendous discovery at our old house when we used it just for holidays - a cat had managed to get into the room which had previously been used as a pigeon loft and had been unable to get out again, and had literally starved to death. When we came back and found it (it looked like one of those cartoon cats which had been flattened, just fur with nothing but bones inside it) my husband thankfully volunteered to pick it up, put it in a bin bag and take it to the contenedor (yes Alcalaina is quite right, that's where they end up along with drowned unwanted kittens, dead rats, etc.).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Yup - bag it up and bin it - I've done it.
> 
> Cats are only disposable dogs anyway...:behindsofa::bolt:


Dogs have masters, cats have staff.

But once they are dead they are just a pile of chemical compounds. No point in getting sentimental about them.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Bury the poor thing


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can´t believe some of the answers for this post!! 

I would take it to your nearest vet, where they can check for a chip, and then hopefully inform the owners (if there are any) or else dispose of the body. 

I´ve lost cats before, and knowing they are dead would have saved me a lot of sleepless nights.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

where about on the cats body will the chip be? I'm thinking instead of taking the whole (smelly) cat why not cut off the bit of flesh that the chip is in and just take that to the vets to have the chip read.


----------



## bobley (Nov 7, 2018)

bikerboy123 said:


> where about on the cats body will the chip be? I'm thinking instead of taking the whole (smelly) cat why not cut off the bit of flesh that the chip is in and just take that to the vets to have the chip read.


Only an engineer would say that!! Brutal but most efficient. 

I'm now worried that I'm going to return soon to find a cat which has fallen into my back yard ... 3 stories deep... I'll be fixing catch nets across with little steps back up the sides soon..


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

bobley said:


> Only an engineer would say that!! Brutal but most efficient.
> 
> I'm now worried that I'm going to return soon to find a cat which has fallen into my back yard ... 3 stories deep... I'll be fixing catch nets across with little steps back up the sides soon..


We returned home after a few days away to find the tearful daughter of a neighbour on our doorstep a few minutes later, asking us to open our garage door and let her cat out.

Now that we have sold that house, but still own the garage (large remise), I am paranoid when I close it up, as I only go there occasionally, and the cat's main ambition in life is to get into the garage.

I look around for it before I lock up, but it's a large two storey building, and the damn thing hides. I suppose it might be able to survive on the odd mouse, and the girl might have the sense to 'phone us.


----------

